# Hirsch Offers Tajima PAX Machine For Leather



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Tajima PAX, an innovative specialty embroidery machine expressly designed for leather decoration, is now available in the United States from Hirsch Solutions. The PAX machine combines the three primary functions of cutting, drilling and embellishing in a single process, simplifying and streamlining production, while providing enhanced quality control and machining precision. 

It cuts a pattern, drills holes into the material and adds embroidery in a single step. The combination of a special punching head and a robust head for embroidery eliminates the need for separate machines for cutting, punching holes, and decorating. It reduces the steps involved, which saves time and costs while optimizing production. 

The PAX also allows for greater accuracy in the drilling of holes and embroidery, and the punch for cutting and drilling leaves no dirt, burn residue or unpleasant odor. The ability to work simultaneously in up to nine colors and types of yarn opens the door to new combinations and special effects. 

Tajima PAX can be used with all threads and yarns normally intended for sewing and embroidering of leather, imitation leather and upholstered products, including very thick yarns.

"We are proud to bring this innovative and cost-cutting technology to the United States to allow American companies the opportunity to increase efficiency and profitability through the use of step- saving technology,” states Hirsch CEO Paul Gallagher. Typical markets for the Tajima PAX machine include footwear, leather, automotive and furniture markets. 

Contact Hirsch Solutions at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

